# 66 impala convt



## Cut4fun (Feb 22, 2006)

Just bought this project car in 2005. Will be my new 2000's project. 66-327 PG. http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=26627&d=1126539888


----------



## Jumper (Feb 24, 2006)

What engine/tranny?-I can see what I think is the v-8 emblem on the fender.
My friend's stepfather had the Chev/Olds/Caddy/Massey Ferguson dealership in St Paul, Alberta and they always had the latest of cars/demos. His Mom's ride for a while a 1966 Caprice two door hardtop, 283 PG now that was a car!
I remember her being pissed off in 1968 because she was reduced to riding in a used '65 Caddy one weekend when her wheels were sold from out under her!
Crazy years-my mother had to drive her downtown Edmonton to court(she was sueing over the death of her first husband who was an up and coming turkey farmer, run over by his neighbour's tractor) and Mum drove Therese's brand new '68 Caddy into The Bay Parkade and it was too big to go down the on ramps. The attendant at the cash did not believe her, but it would not fit as it was just too big for the ramp, so they had to drive it out the way they got in! So she switched with Dad and drove the Malibu mentioned elsewhere the next day. I always remember those people for their cars.


----------



## sedanman (Feb 24, 2006)

66 327 PG = vintage 1966 327 power glide


----------



## Jumper (Mar 7, 2006)

Should have picked up on that in the original post.....


----------



## pbtree (Mar 31, 2006)

Cool vehicle! 

I always liked the full size Chevy from that era...


----------



## vharrison2 (Mar 31, 2006)

Cut4fun said:


> Just bought this project car in 2005. Will be my new 2000's project. 66-327 PG. http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=26627&d=1126539888



Nice car! What are you growing in that field? Corn? I hear Ohio corn is the best.


----------



## TwoTurboVolvos (Mar 31, 2006)

Very sweet Impala...My parents had a '66 hardtop and my oldest brother as well. Another had a '57 BelAir HD that ran good with a 327 and PowerGlide...Something happened to it and it sat for a few years then regretfully sold it for 800.00$. This was all over thirty years ago...Man, how time flies...
Ron


----------

